# Drop it and out



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

So Darwin absolutely knows drop it and out with his toys, but he will not do it outside in the yard. He does it in the house just fine, no issues, He has a toy you say out (this is when he has it in his mouth and I take it out of his mouth) he gives it to me. If I say drop it he drops it. Outside no way no how nothing works. I have tried everything I could find. 

- The high valued treat, he will drop it for the treat but as soon as I reach for it he grabs it (the toy) or he just doesn't drop it at all not matter the high value of the treat.
- the 2 or 3 toy game, this works for about 5mins until he decides what toy he likes best out of the group then back to square 1
- having him on his leash with a prong on (not a huge fan of this one), but it does work he comes to me with his toy, I say out, nothing, give correction, he gives it to me, repeat. As soon as I take prong off, back to square 1
- tried ignoring him when he has a toy, basically not playing with him which isn't any fun and we end up going back in the house or he watches Rylee play fetch all the time he stands there with his toy in his mouth
- trying to out wait him, basically give him the out command and then just wait with me holding the toy well he is holding the toy until he drops it which is usually never. Waited over 5mins multiple times with him and I just staring at each other waiting for the other to let go. This is probably a no no in training but I have no idea. Usually I give up before him, which is probably not a good thing.

The kicker is he brings the toy to me to play with him, but he won't give it to me. I just get frustrated with him, hence the ignore him. He loves playing fetch with a ball or frisbee if I can get it from him. 

I have been working with him on this since he was a pup he is now 2. anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

I've had some success with drop it, when Phoenix brings the toy back, if he doesn't release it right away I'll either pinch lightly the bridge of his nose with my thumb and index finger, or blow lightly in his face. I have to have my hand on the toy though, otherwise he'll just drop it and pick it up again


----------



## Factor (Oct 9, 2015)

Count to 3 and if he hasnt dropped it by then, tell him no/drop it, and pinch his ear. Tell him good boy when he releases and give it back and start tugging. Do it over again. Something bad should come out of ignoring the command and something good should then also come out of dropping it. If nothing like using two toys, or other only positive methods work, then you just have to correct it with something unpleasant that the dog will want to drop it instead (and something good always comes out of that too for him).


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. Ijust tried it when we were outside and he didnt care at first so I thought hmm maybe not pinching hard enough so I took my gloves off and kind of pinched and rub my fingers together and he let go. He didn't whine or show any discomfort so I guess that is good.

Will keep consistent and see what happens.I don't want to hurt him


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I use two equal value toys and some treats to teach drop it. The second he drops the first toy, I throw the second. The worst time is at the end of play because he will jump as high as my head to grab back a toy. I'm still working on transitioning him from play to "done".


----------

